# [Lesertest] Lepa Exllusion 240



## shootme55 (26. März 2016)

_ * Einmal Kompakt-Wakü zum selber nachfüllen bitte!

* _  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Was sich beinahe wie eine Getränkebestellung beim allseits beliebten Fastfood-Riesen anhört ist nun Wirklichkeit, und Lepa macht es möglich!

Wasserkühlungen sind vermutlich der Traum jedes Hardware-Nerds, und das nicht erst seit gestern. Der Industrie sei Dank ist man heute dafür auch nicht mehr wie in der Anfangszeit zur Jahrtausendwende auf selbstgefräßte Kühlkörper und Teile aus der Aquarienabteilung des nächstgelegen Zoofachhandels angewiesen, sondern bekommt alles was man braucht fertig geliefert, quasi Lego für zu groß geratene Jungs. Trotzdem stellen diese Kühlsysteme aufgrund ihres relativ hohen Anschaffungspreises und der vergleichsweise aufwändigen und risikoreichen Montage oft eine hohe Hemmschwelle für den unerfahrenen Enthusiasten dar. Hier greift Lepa mit der Lepa Exllusion 240 an [Anm.: In weiterer Folge kurz "Lepa" genannt]. Ein komplettes und durchaus bezahlbares Kühlsystem mit einfachster Montage und allen Vorzügen einer Wasserkühlung, zumindest suggeriert dass die Werbung. Nun muss die Exllusion unter Beweis stellen, was sie wirklich kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ein großer Dank gilt natürlich der PCGH-Redaktion für das in mich gesetzte Vertrauen und die damit verbundene Berufung zum Lesertester sowie der Coolergiant Computers Handels GmbH für die Bereitstellung des Testexemplares.

*​*

Inhaltsverzeichnis:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Herstellerangaben
Testsystem
Impressionen
Montage
Temperaturmessungen
Lautstärkemessungen
Wartung
Fazit
Links
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shootme55 (26. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Lepa Exllusion 240 - Wasser marsch!*

*Verpackung:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geliefert wird die Lepa in einem sehr stabil wirkenden und aufwendig gestalteten Karton mit Tragegriff. Bei einem Gesamtgewicht von 2,60kg ist es auch recht angenehm, aber schließlich ist die Hauptaufgabe, den wertvollen Inhalt zu schützen. Weiters abgedruckt sind sämtliche wissenswerte Herstellerangaben und ein deutlicher Hinweis auf die Tauglichkeit für LGA1151-Systeme (Intel Skylake Architektur). Es ist jedenfalls anzuraten, diese genauestens zu studieren um die Kompatibilität mit dem Gehäuse zu prüfen, aber dazu später mehr.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Lieferumfang:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz und gut, alles was man braucht ist dabei. Man beachte, dass die Plastikdose, in der Montagerahmen, Schrauben und Farbe verstaut sind, Teile des Zubehörs ist. Eine sehr clevere Lösung wie ich finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Lieferumfang:
*​

Flyer pre-run Prozedere
Installationsanleitung
2 Lüfter LPHF 12P; APA1225M12; DC 12V 0,3A (PWM-gesteuert)
Y-Kabel für 2 PWM-Lüfter
ATX-Power Adapter für Netzteilstart ohne PC
Molex-Lüfter Adapter
Montagerahmen und Schrauben
Färbemittel
Wärmeleitpaste mit Spachtel
Spritzschutztassen (Teil der Verpackung)
Montagering (zum nachfüllen)
Kühlflüssigkeit 500ml
Kühlsystem, bestehend aus AGB-/Pumpeneinheit, Schläuchen und Radiator, bereits gefüllt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Herstellerangaben (frei übersetzt):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Modell: LPWEL240-HF​CPU-Sockel: Intel LGA775/1150/1151/1155/1156/1366/2011/2011-3
                           AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2/FM2+
Material: Kühlkörper aus Kupfer (vernickelt), Radiator aus Aluminium
Pumpenlager: Keramisch
Mittlere Lebendauer der Pumpe: 50.000h
Betriebsspannung der Pumpe: 12V
Stromstärke der Pumpe: 0,3A
Abmessungen des Radiators: 274 x 120 x 32 mm
Abmessungen der Lüfter: 120 x 120 x 25 mm
Drehzahlbereich der Lüfter: 500 ~ 1800 rpm
Betriebsspannung der Lüfter: 12V
Stromstärke der Lüfter: 0,3A
Förderleistung der Lüfter: 38,2 ~ 137,8 m³/h
Statischer Druck der Lüfter: 0,2 ~ 2,8 mm Wassersäule
Lüfter-Lautstärke: 14 ~30 dBA
Anschluss: 4 Pin PWM
bis über 400 Watt TDP
LED-Beleuchtung
Individuelle Farbgestaltung
Nachfüllbar
2 Jahre Herstellergarantie​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Testsystem:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Testsystem kommt das derzeitige Alltagssystem zum Einsatz, welches nicht nur als Spiele-PC, sondern auch bei beruflichen Zwecken im Bereich Architektur und 3D-Modellierung sowie dem Videorendering dient. Der PC basiert auf einer doch schon in die Jahre gekommenen X58-Plattform, welche nicht nur für ihre für damalige Verhältnisse enorme Leistungsfähigkeit und Aufrüstfähigkeit, sondern auch für ihre enorme Abwärme bekannt ist. Bedingt durch die beachtliche 24/7-Übertaktung der Hexacore-CPU ist die noch wesentlich höher als gewöhnlich. Aufgrund der geringeren Störungsanfälligkeit was den Anpressdruck betrifft gegenüber anderen LGAs ist es die optimale Testplattform für Oberklassekühlungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Impressionen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kühler und Zubehör machen einen wertigen Gesamteindruck. Der Kühlerboden ist eben und Hochglanz-Vernickelt. Schwächen in der Verarbeitung sind mit bloßem Auge nicht feststellbar. Ähnlichkeiten zu Alternativprodukten wie der sehr bekannten Raijintek Triton sind auch unverkennbar, vor allem wenn man die Pumpeneinheit betrachtet. Hier wurde vermutlich das selbe oder ein sehr ähnliches Modell verwendet, worüber auch eine Gummiabdeckung und ein aufgeklebtes Logo nicht hinwegzutäuschen vermag. Überraschend ist diese Tatsache heutzutage wohl kaum, da sehr viele Hersteller auf bereits erprobte Designs und Auftragsfertiger zurückgreifen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shootme55 (26. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Lepa Exllusion 240 - Wasser marsch!*

*Montage:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Montage geht beeindruckend leicht von der Hand, wenn das Gehäuse geeignet ist. Die Mainboardmontage ist sehr gut durchdacht und beinahe selbsterklärend, wenn auch die beigelegte Anleitung mehr als ausreichend gut ausgearbeitet ist. Für alle, die fürs lesen zu faul sind hat Lepa passende Videos im Netz bereitgestellt. Darauf wird auch auf einem Etikett, dass direkt an der Pumpe hängt, nochmals hingewiesen. 
Es wird eine Backplate mit Muttern an das Mainboard geschraubt. Anschließend wird ein zweiter Montagerahmen auf die Muttern geschraubt. Dieser Dient als Basis für die Lepa. Somit kann die Lepa jederzeit zu Wartungszwecken leicht abmontiert werden, ohne das Mainboard auszubauen oder auch nur an die Rückseite zu müssen. Erwähnenswert ist auch, dass dieses Montagesystem gegenüber dem von Noctua einen deutlichen Vorteil hat: Die Sockelarretierung kann gelöst werden. Da der Mainboardschlitten des HAF-922 eine große Ausnehmung hat, konnte die gesamte Montage durchgeführt werden, ohne das Mainboard auszubauen. Hier kann man nichts kritisieren, es ist eine praktisch perfekte Lösung. 
Als Wärmeleitpaste wurde Coolaboratory liquid ultra verwendet, wie auf den Bildern deutlich zu sehen ist. Die beigelegte Wärmeleitpaste besteht aus einer mit Silberoxid versetzten Silikonsuspension, wie sie für gewöhnlich immer eingesetzt wird. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass sie auch dementsprechende Werte abliefert. Von der Konsistenz kann man lediglich sagen, dass die Paste aufgrund der niedrigen Konsistenz sehr einfach aufzutragen ist. Auf einem So604-Xeon kann man sehen, dass die Paste besonders gut für Vertreter der Verstreicherfraktion geeignet ist. Den Mittelklecksern würde sie sicher auch gefallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wie schon vorher angemerkt ist es vor dem Kauf jedenfalls ratsam, die technischen Details ganz genau zu prüfen. Beim Radiator war die Sache leider nicht so einfach. Die Montage würde normalerweise mit M4-Schrauben von der Hand gehen, aber man muss natürlich unbedingt vorher kontrollieren ob die Löcher im Gehäuse auch zum Radiator passen. In diesem Fall wurde es versäumt. Weiters ist für die bevorzugte Montage im Inneren des Gehäuses der Abstand zum Mainboard entscheidend. Hängt der Radiator im Inneren zu nahe am Board könnte er mit dem Arbeitsspeicher, und auch mit dem P4-Stecker kollidieren. Eine Montage an der Seitenwand kam aus praktischen Gründen nicht in Frage, und an allen anderen Positionen ist in diesem Midi-Tower kein Platz. Also sollte jemand vor haben, die Wakü im Deckel einzubauen, dann sollte darauf geachtet werden, über dem Board noch 6 cm Platz zu haben. Bedingt durch das erweiterbare System könnte man natürlich die Schläuche mit dem Radiator nach außen führen und dann neu füllen. Dank beigelegter Kühlflüssigkeit ist das technisch kein Problem. Die einfachere Lösung in diesem Fall waren 2 zusätzliche Löcher im Gehäusedeckel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* 

Temperaturmessungen:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Temperaturmessungen wurden bei einer Raumlufttemperatur von 23 ~ 23,5 °C durchgeführt. Bedingt durch die geringen Abweichungen habe ich auf eine Normierung auf Raumlufttemperatur verzichtet. Gemessen wurde in verschiedenen Lastszenarios die Temperatur an 2 Messstellen am Board. Dabei wurde ein Messfühler unter den Kühlkörper zwischen den Spannungswandlern positioniert. Die CPU-Temperatur wurde softwaremäßig geloggt. Die Belastung wurde mit Prime erzeugt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Auswertung:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Wie an den Balkendiagrammen deutlich zu erkennen ist, tut sich die Lepa schwer gegen die derzeit potenteste Luftkühlung. Nicht nur dass die CPU-Temperaturen in allen Belastungsfällen höher sind, bedingt durch die schlechtere Gehäuselüftung (für den Einbau musste natürlich ein 200er ausgebaut werden) steigen auch deutlich die Temperaturen der nörlichen Spannungswandler an. Außerdem fehlt der Luftzug des CPU-Kühlers auf die westlichen Spannungswandler, wodurch diese schon sehr heiß werden und die 80°-Marke überschreiten.. Erst mit höheren Drehzahlen kann sich die Lepa gegen den gut belüfteten Noctua behaupten, wenn auch nur knapp. Bedingt durch die höheren Drehzahlen dürfte auch ein wenig Wind an die Spannungswandler kommen und die Temperaturen in diesem Bereich sinken.

Aufgrund der relativ geringen Füllmenge ist keine Verzögerung im Temperaturanstieg ersichtlich, wie man es von manchen Wasserkühlungen mit großem Füllvolumen eventuell erwarten würde. Für die periodischen Temperaturschwankungen der Lepa gibt es eine einfache Erklärung. Zu dieser Zeit wurden die Temperaturen der Messpunkte abgelesen und in einer Excel-Tabelle protokolliert. Vermutlich schafft die Belastung mit MS Excel eine deutliche Entlastung von Prime, wodurch die Temperatur kurzfristig sinkt. Beim Noctua geschah die Protokollierung handschriftlich. 

Zu beachten ist jedoch, dass die Temperaturwerte absolut gesehen noch immer auf ausgezeichnetem Niveau liegen. Eine deutlich stärkere Kühlung ist derzeit ohne eine individuell konfigurierte Wasserkühlung vermutlich nicht möglich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Lautstärkemessungen:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Messung der Lautstärke wurde mit Hilfe eines Android-Mobiltelefons und einer entsprechenden Schallmessungs-App durchgeführt. Die Messung soll lediglich eine Orientierungshilfe darstellen. Dazu wurde der Noctua nach selber Methode gemessen. Um Störgeräusche zu mindern wurden alle möglichen Schallquellen eliminiert. Daher wurden alle systeminternen Lüfter sowie Festplatten abgeklemmt. Als Grafikkarte kommt für den Test eine passiv gekühlte Radeon HD6450 zum Einsatz. Somit verbleibt als einzige Schallquelle, abgesehen von der Lepa, das Netzteil, wobei das verbaute E-10 ohne Belastung nicht wahrnehmbar leise ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Subjektiv kann man feststellen, dass die Pumpengeräusche eher unauffällig sind, und vom Geräusch der Lüfter deutlich überstrahlt werden, daher vermutlich auch im alltäglichen Betrieb nicht störend sein würden. jedoch zeigt ein Lüfter ausschließlich bei Mindestdrehzahl deutliches PWM-klackern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Bild der Temperaturmessungen setzt sich bei der Lautstärkemessung fort. Auch hier liefern die 150mm-Lüfter des NH-D15 eine angenehmere Geräuschkulisse ab als die 120mm-Lüfter von Lepa. Im Bereich der maximalen Drehzahl des Noctua sind die Kühler ca. gleich laut, jedoch kann die Kühlleistung erst bei Maximaldrehzahl der Lepa dem Noctua Paroli bieten. Daraus folgt, dass die Lepa nicht nur heißer wird, sondern auch geringfügig lauter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Wartung:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lepa wird mit der Möglichkeit der Nachfüllbarkeit und der Individualisierbarkeit in Form von Färbung der Kühlflüssigkeit beworben. Tatsächlich erweist sich die Wartung und Individualisierung als kinderleicht. Das Zubehör für diese Zwecke in Form von Netzeiladaptern, Auffangschalen und Fixierringen ist durchdacht und kann als gelungen bezeichnet werden. Die Färbung in einen kräftigen Blauton, wie auf dem Bild ersichtlich, benötigt ca. die hälfte des beigelegten Färbmittels. Achten sollte man dabei jedoch darauf dass die Farbe nur im AGB, und nicht an den Fingern landet, da sie nur sehr schwer wieder runtergeht. Auch hier gibt es sehr hilfreiche Videoanleitungen von Lepa. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shootme55 (27. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Lepa Exllusion 240 - Wasser marsch!*

*Fazit:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lepa ExIlusion 240 stellt ausgezeichnete Kühlleistungen zur Verfügung. Die Temperaturwerte liegen niedrig, das Geräuschniveau ebenfalls. Jedoch ist alles (außer der Lichtgeschwindigkeit) relativ, und so muss man die Leistungen der Lepa im Verhältnis zu den Alternativen bewerten, und da sieht das Gesamtbild leider nicht mehr so ungetrübt aus. Bedenkt man den technischen Aufwand, der bei einer Kompakt-Wakü betrieben wird und den dadurch hohen Anschaffungswert, welcher zum Testzeitpunkt deutlich über 100 Euro liegt, ist die Anzahl der sinnvollen Anwendungsbereiche vermutlich überschaubar. Im vorliegenden Fall mit ausreichenden Platzverhältnissen für eine potente Luftkühlung und guter Gehäusebelüftung bietet die Lepa keine objektiven Vorteile gegen eine hochgezüchtete und trotzdem wesentlich günstigere Luftkühlung. Auch für die Lepa müssen schließlich günstige Platzverhältnisse herrschen. 
Subjektiv betrachtet ist die Lepa weder Fisch noch Fleisch, da sie "nur" die Leistungswerte einer sehr guten Luftkühlung bietet, jedoch auch die Nachteile einer Wasserkühlung mit sich bringt. Trotzdem hält sie was sie verspricht und zeigt keine gravierenden, sondern lediglich kleine systembedingte Schwächen. Sollte man also die Anschaffung einer Kompakt-Wasserkühlung in Betracht ziehen ist die Lepa EXllusion 240 sicher eine gute Wahl. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Links:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LEPA - Produktwebsite
LEPA - Youtubechannel
LEPA EXllusion 240 im PCGH-Preisvergleich
Noctua NH-D15: Vergleichstest des Referenzkühlers


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2016)

Sehr schöner Test, danke!


----------



## lalaker (4. April 2016)

Feiner Test, vor allem die Contra-Punkte würde ich 1:1 genauso sehen.

Geh besser nochmals mit einer Grammatik/Rechtschreibprüfung über den Text, es sind leider doch ein paar Fehler drinnen, beginnend mit "*Coolergiant Computers Handes GmbH", oder eigentlich schon in der Überschrift *


----------



## shootme55 (4. April 2016)

Danke!

Ja ein paar Tippfehler sind noch immer drinnen. Ich hab die ganze Geschichte sicher schon 4 oder 5 mal komplett durchgelesen, aber der Handes ist mir leider bisher nicht aufgefallen. Den Fehler in der Überschrift sehe ich immer noch nicht...


----------



## Hennemi (4. April 2016)

Sehr guter Test. 
Ein Vergleich mit den anderen Färben wäre vielleicht noch ganz nett gewesen.

Ansonsten, sehr schön


----------



## ReaCT (9. April 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ja ein paar Tippfehler sind noch immer drinnen. Ich hab die ganze Geschichte sicher schon 4 oder 5 mal komplett durchgelesen, aber der Handes ist mir leider bisher nicht aufgefallen. Den Fehler in der Überschrift sehe ich immer noch nicht...



Das war der Zeitpunkt, bei dem ich einen anstehenden Abiturienten vor meinen Textblock gesetzt habe und 3 Stunden später zurück gekommen bin zum absenden 
Zum Thema Protokollierung: Warum die Lepa mit Excel und den Noctua per Hand?
Ansonsten auch ein schöner Test, die Ergebnisse mit den Spannungswandler waren aufschlussreich und das Bild mit dem vernickelten Spiegelboden war auch ziemlich nett. Falls ich noch mal in die Situation komme so einen Blanken vor mir zu haben, klaue ich dir dann die Idee


----------



## Chimera (9. April 2016)

Toller Test und vorallem auch schön, dass du die Problematik Radiator/Deckelbefestigung/Mobo ansprichst. Denke mal, so mancher "Anfänger" hat sich da schon in die... missliche Lage gebracht, vorher nicht gemessen zu haben  Ist mir jedenfalls mit der A80 so passiert: voller Vorfreude das Teil gekauft, nur um dann zu merken "Shit, passt ja weder ins Midgard noch ins Shinobi rein" Und so wurd alles doch viel teurer als gedacht, da ein neues Case her musste (auch ne gute Ausrede, um ein neues zu kaufen  ).
Was mich aber mal noch interessieren würde: die Lepa ist ja gleich wie die Raijintek, CM Eisberg oder Swiftech H220 erweiterbar und da würd mich mal interessieren, wie sich diese Kühler mit anderen Radiatoren verhalten würden. Oftmals werden ja bei AiOs Radis mit relativ geringem Lamellenabstand genutzt, aber wie würd sich so ne Wakü wohl schlagen, wenn man einen mit grösserem Abstand nimmt? Würde dies die Kühlleistung massiv verbessern und so die Investition rechtfertigen? Oder mit nem grösseren 360-er oder gar 420-er Radi, reicht da die Pumpe noch aus?
Wäre echt toll, wenn so was mal von jemandem getestet werden könnt, falls dies auch andere so sehr interessiert wie mich


----------



## shootme55 (9. April 2016)

Ich hab leider nur einen Innovatek Passivradiator, aber der hat andere Schlauchkupplungen, daher geht das bei mir nicht.

Zu der Protokollierung: es war einfach ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler, am selben Rechner direkt ins excel zu tippen. Leider habich das erst gemeekt eine Woche später bei der Auswertung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. April 2016)

Läuft die Pumpe über einen 7V Adapter an?


----------



## shootme55 (27. April 2016)

Kann ich noch testen ob sie anläuft. Ob das Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat kann ich aber jetzt auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Meroveus (27. April 2016)

Sehr schöner Test, war sehr angenehm zu lesen .


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. April 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Kann ich noch testen ob sie anläuft. Ob das Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat kann ich aber jetzt auch nicht sagen.


 
Habe inzwischen Rückmeldungen bekommen dass es funktioniert.


----------

